# Diamond trade to II



## gomike (Jul 5, 2010)

Just did a Diamond trade with II and got the message

"Confirmation of this exchange is subject to verification with your home unit resort."

How long can I expect this to take?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 5, 2010)

Call Diamond customer service direct and you should receive confirmation within seven (7) days or within minutes while you are on the telephone.

Good luck


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 5, 2010)

You'll get that message with any exchange you make. Typically, it doesn't take longer than a week. I normally see the confirmation within a couple of days but, I haven't used DRI points for an external exchange with I.I. as of yet. When we were trading out weeks with Polo Towers (a DRI managed resort), it always seemed to take nearly a week to confirm.


----------



## gomike (Jul 8, 2010)

Am I able to use my 2011 diamond points for an exchange in 2010?


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 8, 2010)

gomike said:


> Am I able to use my 2011 diamond points for an exchange in 2010?



If you've paid your 2011 MF's then yes, you should be able to make the exchange. DRI does not allow exchanges of future use weeks unless the equivelent of the current years MF's have been paid towards that years anticipated MF's. The website is https://www.diamondresorts.com/index.aspx . You'll need to set up your account to have access. I find it's very easy to manage all my accounts using their website and that it's much easier for me than making phone calls. Presently I make monthly payments online rather than waiting for the bill to hit me at the end of the year. 

Essentially, if your MF's for 2010 were $900, you'll need to pay $900 of 2011's MF's in advance in order to use your 2011 points. This can be done easily using DRI's website or, you can call DRI's customer service to make the payment. It typically takes DRI a few days to credit your payment to your account so you might not have instant access for exchanges.


----------

